# Sobering words in a shameless age



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 9, 2008)

This is an excellent exhortation unto holiness by pastor Shishko. A worthwhile listen for all in my opinion.

SermonAudio.com - Sobering Words, Shameless Age


----------

